
3% of Americans own 50% of guns in the US - yunque
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/19/us-gun-ownership-survey
======
MollyR
My uncle runs a korean restaurant, and has a bunch of guns. He keeps a shotgun
and a some kind of pistol there. He even took me to an NRA basic safety pistol
course which was FULL of women. I was pretty shocked.

------
Bino
At least it's better than if only 1% had guns...

------
ddon
Interesting highlights:

\- Americans own an estimated 265M guns

\- Group of super-owners have an average of 17 guns each

\- America’s gun stock has increased by 70M guns since 1994

\- 400,000 guns stolen per year

\- Roughly 20,000 of America’s more than 30,000 annual gun deaths are suicides

\- it’s not clear how many American guns have been broken, confiscated and
destroyed by the police, smuggled out of the country

------
squozzer
Should make for an easier round-up and extermination!

~~~
jscheel
Oh go away.

